
Esnextbin: import 'module'; in a browser - vvoyer
https://esnextb.in/
======
vvoyer
Example:
[https://esnextb.in/?gist=e9a74d9f7d8afa838c8362e209e0c229](https://esnextb.in/?gist=e9a74d9f7d8afa838c8362e209e0c229)

